# Who can learn me about 1990's Diamondback Prevail?



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

I did a search and couldn't find out much on them. Any have information they might want to share?

Thanks.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's all I got on it...Sold by Western States Imports (the same company the brought us Centurions). Made in Taiwan. Outfitted with Shimano 600 Ultegra 6403 series. Suggested retail price in 1991 was $1,001.00. According to a Diamond Back Prevail ad I have...

"There's a hard and fast rule on the road. Ride hard Ride fast. Why just hum down the road, when you can scream? The Prevail TG by Diamond Back. Tange Prestige OS steel. TIG welded. Larger Diameter, thinner guage tubing for the most responsive ride, the tightest cornering. And the most powerful sprints. Diamond Back, all you need to rule the road."

The bike in the ad is lime green, has a black Tioga cromoly stem, Araya dark anodized rims, Avenir seat. All in all a pretty cool bike. I would want one.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Who can you about 1990s Diamondback Prevail? You can learn all by yourself by clicking this finely crafted link...

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...&Brand=Diamondback&Model=Prevail+TG&Type=bike

Also, if you just go the homepage for bikepedia.com you can search for the other years (and hell, other bikes too). 1993 is the earliest it goes to. Have fun!

Grumps


----------



## Johnny_Two_Pedals (Sep 12, 2005)

*Diamond Back Prevail*

BlueMasi,

Like you, I looked high and low for some info on this bike, an found bupkis. Andy Muzi kindly sent essentially the same info that you've already received.
I bought a Prevail frameset a couple of years ago for a winter ride, and have been very happy with it. The handling is spot on, very stable and responsive, but perhaps a bit harsh (but that could be the tires). Mine is 58CM C/C, semi-vertical dropouts. The color
is a fluorescent Keylime Pie on an Acid Trip, with dark blue splatter
(actually, the more I look at it the cooler it gets) with "Avenir
Equipped" logos. The left chainstay is marked "Designed by Centurion".
The DB logo is a salmon pink. The steerer tube is marked 1991 CR MO
20.2x274 (looks more like a tube mfg mark). The welds are
competent to pretty good, but obviously not "custom" quality. 
I built it up with a Campy 8 speed drivetrain, some leftover Modolo Speedy brakes, and an old Wheelsmith Mavic MA-40 front wheel. 
All in all, a pretty nice bike.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a '91 DB "Expert TG" Same frame, but but instead of RCX tubing, it had RC2, and with RX100 instead of ultegra, and white instead of green splatter. My sister has the '92 "Master TG" with 105 and pink splatter paint.

I bought mine new in '92 for $415. Still riding it, but this week I put money down on a new bike (waterford). The DB is a good bike, and I have a lot of miles on it. It is a bit on the heavy side, though. Not as stiff as the trek 1200 that my brother had, but a much better ride.

Edit:

Also: the "Designed by Centurion" Best I could figure out, the 91 was the first year that the bike had "Diamond Back" instead of "Centurion" on the down tube. I know there was a '89 for Centurion, but I don't know if there was a '90 Centurion. but in '91, production was moved to Taiwan and the new frame designed was produced.


----------

